

Will Web developers be swayed by IE9's under-the-hood changes? - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2010/03/16/ie9-platform-preview/

======
jameskilton
It doesn't matter what Microsoft does or how "good" IE 9 will be, us web
developers will still develop in Firefox, Chrome, and Safari first, then
switch to IE 7,8,9,... to "see how broken it is" and fix it.

Microsoft has given us nothing at all to help earn any sort of trust back that
they care about web standards. Not that it isn't possible, but I'll have to
see it to believe it, and after so many years of IE6, they have a huge hill to
climb.

~~~
PatrickTulskie
More than that, the tools that are available to develop with in IE are useless
at best. Launching the developer tools in IE8 has a 50/50 chance of crashing
your app and when you finally get it open it looks like an intern built it
with their first time in Visual Studio. Aside from that, IE doesn't run in OS
X or Linux.

So no, I won't be coding my pages against IE ever.

------
protomyth
Wouldn't the point be we can write the same HTML5 we are using on WebKit and
get the same results? That would probably sway designers.

------
wdewind
It's really crazy that they advertise the 55/100 that they score on the acid
test on their home page. They even give you a button to test your own browser.
FF was 94/100.

------
yanw
That's a stupid question if it's standards compliant then web development will
be browser neutral, the whole point is to not develop for a certain browser.

~~~
blaix
I think the question is not whether we will be swayed to develop for a
particular browser, but rather (as a commmenter stated earlier) it will end
the trend of developing "in Firefox, Chrome, and Safari first, then switch to
IE 7,8,9,... to "see how broken it is"

Hopefully it will.

